# A product called "Alter Ego"



## JetBlack (Mar 29, 2004)

*A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Ladies:  I may be spelling this wrong but if anyone knows the correct spelling or where I can get this product, please let me know.  I went to a haircare specialist last weekend and she used this product in my hair.  My hair has completely stopped shedding and feels so soft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I believe she said it was from either the Dominican Republic or Spain.  Does anyone have any info on this product?    JetBlack


----------



## cutebajangirl (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

It is the correct spelling, this is hot in New York but not big on the board at all. Do you know which one she used. I actually think it is from Italy (I may be confusing it with another line). Do you know which one she used? They have a garlic conditioner, carrot (for colored hair), coconut (for dry hair) and an avacado conditioner. They are expensive even by my standards and I a salon product junkie.


----------



## naomi (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I know they have alterago products at Beauty Pro- its a beauty supply store in Gaithersburg, Md.


----------



## RushGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Okay.. my interest is peaked.. is this online anywhere??


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I believe she said it was from either the Dominican Republic or Spain.  This product made my hair feel like "silk".


----------



## Tracy (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

It's actually from Italy.


----------



## RushGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

So can you only order these products from shops in NY??


----------



## Allandra (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

http://www.pettenon.it


----------



## sengschick (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

JB:  Which product(s) did she use?


----------



## kitten73 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I live in New York and I get this product from my Dominican Hair salon.  It's 15 bucks a bottle but it's great.  I have been having a big issue with shedding and this stuff has helped dramatically.  The one I use says Cren in yellow letters on the box.  They apply to your with the eyedropper applicator.


----------



## Pepperanne2 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Hey Evanne (my hair buddy!)
What Salon is it that they charge 15? Cuz my stylist charged me 25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I have been quite stingy with it (to my mother) for that price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P


----------



## cutebajangirl (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Evanne- Are you talking about the one in the brown bottle, I think I've seen that one.It is put on your scalp right?


----------



## offthechainliz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

omg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is the product my dominican stylist used on my hair before she rollerset it and my hair came our beautiful. I went to the same salon and got a wash but she wasn't there. I let someone else do my hair and it was horrible. I almost cried. the following week I cheched out another dominican salon. she was o.k. but nothing special. I have since vowed to only go to my original dominican stylist from now on. maybe there is a secret to this product cause she is the only one who used it on my hair.


----------



## cece (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I have been looking all over NYC for the Alter Ego conditioner. When I finally found it at my regular BSS, I honestly started geeking inside the store  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









But when I picked it up and saw that it was $50 I was so heartbroken!!! What makes it worse is I'm a PJ, and I need a fix!!!


----------



## Allandra (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*evanne said:*
I live in New York and I get this product from my Dominican Hair salon.  It's 15 bucks a bottle but it's great.  I have been having a big issue with shedding and this stuff has helped dramatically.  The one I use says Cren in yellow letters on the box.  They apply to your with the eyedropper applicator. 

[/ QUOTE ]
This was used on my hair the few times that I went to Luisa's.  I had no idea it was such a big rave.  Anyways, I didn't buy it.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

This is the product I'm referring to:




Lotion restructures 

This lotion restructures tha hair and revitalises the scalp, working to prevent hair falling out. This lotion is an optium natural energetic restorative, that feeds both the hair and the scalp, giving back mineral salts, protein and vitamins, thanks to the innovative use of seaweed extract and soy seeds.


----------



## ccd (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

yes this product (lotion) is wonderful.....I used it for close to 2 years and it really worked on my edges ( that's where I and my stylist noticed it)...I used the green one first then I bought the red bottle ( Cren is the green one)..... they are expensive though but I feel it's worth it....at least just to get your hair in shape.....


----------



## sengschick (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Thanks Allandra!  I'm adding it to the list.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

You're welcome.


----------



## azul11 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I have "seen" it in the case of the salon I go to for wash and sets but I have never seen them use them. I have seen them at a beauty supply store, I dont know how much it cost. Where is everyone else finding them? God bless you all.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*azul11 said:*
Where is everyone else finding them?  

[/ QUOTE ]
Me - In Dominican salons.


----------



## JetBlack (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

SengsChick:  I'm not sure which Alter Ego product she used but I did find out that she had poured the Alter Ego in another product's bottle.   Hmmmmm.


----------



## kitten73 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I got mine from a shop on 149 and Broadway (Washington Heights) in the past.  I know they also have it at this shop called "cieta" near the brucnker.  it's in the little mall off story avenue. It's right between the new Dunkin Donuts and Rent a Center.  I will admit, the last bottle I got was months ago.  Maybe the demand has increased and they are selling it for more.  i will check this week when I go for my wash and set. I'll let you know.  I started using "Biolage" by Salerm.  It's for shedding.  I only usd it once so far.  I wanted to switch up because my hair is still sheddin aloooooot.


----------



## kitten73 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Teh box it comes in is green and the letters are in white.  Mine says the word "cren"  on it.  The bottle is brown with a green lable.  It has an eye dropper and you do apply it to the scalp before styling.


----------



## Britt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Evanne what exactly is it suppose to do for your hair/scalp? I saw it in the bss yesterday and was a bit curious


----------



## kitten73 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I was told that it helps with hair loss and thinning.  When yiu read the bottle, it does say that it's suppose to restore hair loss.  It's applied directly to the scalp. You have be careful, some people have bad reactions to it.  It is string stufff, I didn't have any prolems or reactions at all.  The first few times I used it, I know there was a big difference.  I think my hair has become immune to it though.  I have to switch products all the time.


----------



## Britt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

thanks evanne, how often do u apply it ? Did u apply it your temples only or your entire scalp? How long did u use it for ?


----------



## camere (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Has anyone tried any of their deep conditioners let me kow how it was as I would like to try the have energizer. I think thats what it is called so please let me know


----------



## JetBlack (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I just called my haircare specialist and left a message for her to call me back regarding the exact product she used on my hair.  Once she calls me back.  I'll post the results.  I'm telling you.  I love the texture of my hair now that she has used this product on it.  It's like silk.


----------



## RushGirl (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Also if you can ask her where to get these products if we don't live in your area, that would be great too!

Thanks!


----------



## JetBlack (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Ladies:  
I spoke with my haircare specialist and she said she used both Alter Ego (made in  *Italy* ) and Salerm (Professional -not Bio)(made in  *Spain* ) products on my hair. Her cousin sends them to her from the Dominican Republic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.   She is from the Dominican Republic and says that there is confusion about a lot of products.  She says a lot of people think these particular products are produced in the Dominican Republic, when they are produced in Italy and Spain.  She says Dominican stylists use a lot of products from Italy and Spain.   Allandra was on point when she referred this website for Alter Ego:  http://www.pettenon.it


----------



## Pepperanne2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Bumping for WOLFTRAP.

Alter Ego is EXCELLENT!


----------



## Wolftrap (May 20, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Thanks so much I luv u guys


----------



## Wolftrap (May 20, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

*Said like Martin*.......DANG GINA!!!  I can't open that website. It is not working.  I wonder if they still sell it there or something.


----------



## Wolftrap (May 20, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I found the new link in case anyone else was interested.

http://www.alteregohairusa.com/pettenoncosmetici/


----------



## kisz4tj (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I use Alter Ego also whenever I get my wash and sets.  The girl suggested it for my thinning on my edges.  I like it.  They apply it right before I get under the dryer.  It tingles all over so I assume that it works by stimulating the scalp.  I paid $20.  My bottle is dark brown with a green label, and it says herb-ego.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

ok now two things must be purchased, Alter Ego and Salerm 21


PS I thought Alter Ego was made by TIGI


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*kisz4tj said:*
I use Alter Ego also whenever I get my wash and sets.  The girl suggested it for my thinning on my edges.  I like it.  They apply it right before I get under the dryer.  It tingles all over so I assume that it works by stimulating the scalp.  I paid $20.  My bottle is dark brown with a green label, and it says herb-ego. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have it as well. Are you seeing any results? I am trying a couple of products and can't tell if this is the source of my new growth.


----------



## nicolemc71 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Can you order from the website posted; I only saw a contact number. There's another website alteregousa.us that sells the products but I didn't see the product that yall are talking about. If anyone goes to this site can you tell me which product it is if it's on there. Thanks.


----------



## nicolemc71 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Does anyone have a picture of the Alter Ego Product. Thanks.


----------



## Wolftrap (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Go this this Website. They use the Garlic deep conditioner on my hair at the Dominican salon.  The products are pretty pricey but you can order them on line.

http://alteregousa.us/store/


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

thanks for the website wolftrap!! May I ask if you know of any place to order the garlic product that comes with the applictor nozzle? TIA


----------



## Wolftrap (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I'm not sure what you mean by an applicator nozzle. The garlic formula is a creme its not liquid so an applicator nozzle would not be necessary.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

quote from evanne: "It has an eye dropper and you do apply it to the scalp before styling"


----------



## Wolftrap (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Then it must be a different product from Alter Ego. Because the Garlic treatment one I am talking about is a creme. There must be something else in their line that would require a dropper or applicator but I know the garlic treatment does not.


----------



## nicolemc71 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Does anyone know where I can look at a picture of the Revitalizing Lotion and if using how soon can you notice a change in your edges.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

The website (that I listed in this thread) that contained the picture is no longer working.  In the other website (a sticky post at the top of this forum) it doesn't contain a picture of it either.  If I find it any where, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Wasn't this what Edie was talking about not long ago? Tigi Alter Ego and...some other product...oh Health goddess or something.
She was raving about them about a month or so ago...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*BahamaMama said:*
Wasn't this what Edie was talking about not long ago? Tigi Alter Ego and...some other product...oh Health goddess or something.
She was raving about them about a month or so ago... 

[/ QUOTE ]
That was TIGI BedHead Ego Boost and Health Goddess. There is no relation to this product. Ego boost is a leave in coditioner for your hair and it is milky white. Health Goddess is a spray on leave in conditioner.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I went to the website and found information on a new line of products. It's called the 'stimulating line'

Maybe the alter ego product talked about here has been replaced with this.

http://alteregousa.us/store/index.php?cPath=36_40


----------



## Allandra (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

DSD,

I spoke with the folks at that place.  It hasn't been replaced.  I posted the phone number (in another thread) in case anyone is still interested in the product.  The website and phone number are located in a the thread called ' If You're Interested In Alter Ego Products..... '.  It's a sticky thread located at the top.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Thanks Allandra!


----------



## nicolemc71 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Can anyone post the first couple of ingredients of the Revitalizing Lotion. Thanks.


----------



## Marcia16 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Hi nicolemc71,  My revitalizing lotion came today.  I purchased it from Alter Ego in NY.  I live in Florida &amp; the store in Miami &amp; Orlando don't carry this product anymore,  I was told that they actually stopped making this line. She also said that this is an excellent product &amp; it really does grow your hair.  Well I ordered 2 bottles. I have heard good things about this lotion from other hair boards as well.  The ingredients are Aqua, Alcohol Denat, Hydrolized Soy Protein, Hydrolized Coralina Officinalis, Fragrance, Methyldibroma Glutaronitrile. Phenoxyetanol, Hydrogenated Castor Oil.


----------



## nicolemc71 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Thanks Marcia16. I live in Texas and I'm trying to find a way to try this product. I hope someone still has bottles left.


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I purchased Alter Ego Herb Ego. Does anyone own this or Alter Ego Crem? How many times do you apply it to your scalp and massage?


----------



## kisz4tj (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Hi LG,

I think I'm seeing some results.  I use it whenever I go to get my hair done.  So about 2-3x a month.  I never thought about using it other than when I get my hair washed.  How often do you use it?


----------



## 2436 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I e-mailed Alter ego to see if they carried the alter ego revitalizing lotion.  I just rec'd a e-mail back from Linda Perez.  In the e-mail she stated that yes the do carry it and it is $35.50.  I also called and she stated that they were out of it, to calll back on Saturday to see if they have rec'd anymore in.  Is that how much it cost?  Oh she is located in the Bronx.  I don't live in New York so I'm clueless to her location.  I will be in Manhattan around the 28th of August.  is there a store in Manhattan I can purchase it from while I'm there.  Thanks


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

I thought that several ladies have metioned buying Alter Ego at a BSS. I am so wanting this lotion myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When you go the NY care to do a CP for me? I have paypal and can send monies any way you accept them. Just pm if you can CP or not. TIA


----------



## nicolemc71 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

Does anyone know of any BSS's in Texas that sell Alter Ego or the Salerm 21.


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*kisz4tj said:*
Hi LG,

I think I'm seeing some results.  I use it whenever I go to get my hair done.  So about 2-3x a month.  I never thought about using it other than when I get my hair washed.  How often do you use it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think I might be using too much. I use it every week and have already gone through two bottles in two months!


----------



## Boadicea (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: A product called \"Alter Ego\"*

If you use the Herb Ego when you get your hair done, do you put on a leave-in first and then apply Herb Ego just to your scalp?


----------



## mst1908 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: A product called "Alter Ego"*

I ordered the Alter Ego Conditioner with Garlic online last week and I received it yesterday. I attached a picture of what the Alter Ego I ordered looks like. Oh, I ordered it for Amazon.com here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/EGO-Impact-Ga...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1269490651&sr=8-1

Hope this helps,

Maria


----------

